
Ugly Year for Tech Layoffs, and It’s Going to Get Worse - denzil_correa
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/analyst-ugly-year-for-tech-layoffs-and-its-going-to-get-worse
======
madengr
"""So, was Chowdhry right? “Yes,” he told me when I asked him this week. “The
layoffs I predicted have been occurring.” And worse, he says, these laid-off
workers are never again going to find tech jobs: “They will always remain
unemployed,” at least in tech, he said. “Their skills will be obsolete.”"""

I've had it with the mantra of disposable workers.

